# sdcard-ext?



## c--dog (Aug 4, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me what the /sdcard-ext is for. I know on my tablet the sdcard-ext is my actual external sdcard but on the droid x my /sdcard is my actual external sdcard. Is the the additional storage on the internal memory? Can't find it actually mounted anywhere or hard linked anywhere.

Sorry if this is a basic question, but I am just confused and running out of space.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

No, there is no additional storage.


----------

